# Roar Region 5 On-Road Championships ** Date Changed to Feb 27 & 28th



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Region 5 has selected "Track @ Harbor Hobbies" to host the 2015 Roar Region 5 On-Road Championships. This is a great facility located just north of Chicago, IL. Eric recently installed new carpet to provide a smooth and fast surface for the best racers in Region 5.

This will be a 1 day race Saturday Feb. 28h to keep travel and vacation days at a minimum. Friday Feb. 27th will be a practice day for those that need to get ready early. 

Race schedule, hotel and classes to be published soon.

The Track at Harbor Hobbies
1225 Sheridan Rd Ste H, Winthrop Harbor, IL 60096

Steve Dunn
Region 5 Director


----------

